
Ask HN: Tool to auto-generate basic docstrings in Python? - audace
I know that most documentation generators require docstrings to already been in the source code. Are there any tools that will insert docstrings based on variable name and type?
======
audace
The only half-decent tool I've found is PyMent:
[https://github.com/dadadel/pyment](https://github.com/dadadel/pyment)

